# Ico, Shadow of The Colossus Sneaking Onto PS3?



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Ico, Shadow of The Colossus Sneaking Onto PS3*
05/26/2010 Written by Mike Hartnett











If you’re one of those gamers who had managed to get their hands on a copy of either Ico or Shadow of The Colossus on the PS2 and have been waiting for either series to make a return on the PS3, then we might just have some news that will put a smile on your face today.



TheSixthAxis is reporting today that an unconfirmed source of theirs has not only reveled that both Ico and Shadow of The Colossus would be making their way onto the PS3, but that they will be doing so together on one Blu-ray disc and may be making their return as early as Q1 2011. Both Ico and Shadow of The Colossus have received critical acclaim when they released on the PS2 several years ago not only for their unique style of gameplay, but for the artistic draw that each title possessed. TSA had contacted Sony for comment only to receive the cold shoulder, unsurprisingly.


So what’s your take on the situation? Do you think this rumor is viable, will we be see these classics hit the PS3 next year? I’m leaning towards yes; let us know what you think in the comments below!

*Source: PlayStation LifeStyle*


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Those are two games that made me wish I'd got into the PS2 scene, but I never did. Now I have a PS3 I would definitely check out a new game. If I was to get my hands on a copy of the original ICO, could I play it on my PS3?

While we're at it, I would love a re-make of Soul Reaver:Lagacy of Kain. Should we start a wish list of games we want to see re-made do y ou think?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Dan that will be one mighty long list, that will depend is it a B/C model?


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

40Gb phat model, I stopped keeping upto date with what they can and cant all do :scratchhead:


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

The 40gb is not a B/C model, Here is a list 

20GB #CECHB01 using PS2 CPU
60GB #CECHA01 using PS2 CPU
80GB #CECHE01 using Software Emulation


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Well aint that just typical. So why doesnt it do software emulation then?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

The last PS3 with B/C was the 80GB Metal Gear PS3, Sony had issues getting software emulation to work right, some games would play and some wouldn't, so my guess is they gave up on this instead of spending time and money to make sure it would work for all PS2 games. The 20gb and 60gb had the EE chip and GS chip, 80gb only had the GS chip and the EE chip was replaced with software emulation. After that they just left out both chips from later models and as it stand no plans to return B/C to any of the later models. IMO B/C will never return.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Ah well, there is always my little girls PS2 upstairs


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

There is one trend I see Sony pursuing, upgrading PS2 classics and release them on the PS3 like they did with GOW 1&2 and now perhaps ICO and Shadow of The Colossus.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah they need money, and I guess they will make more that way (selling games twice). Why else not have backwards compatibility, which is something they have always had. Remove the chips to save money, then re-sell old games again


----------

